# Annoying Microwave Problem



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

My microwave oven is an Oster OM0781BCW.

Here is the problem I am experiencing...

When I press a number on the microwave, like just press "1", the microwave assumes I mean "1:00" or 1 minute and it starts automatically, and if I press "2" it assumes I want 2 minutes, etc. However, I would like to be able to enter an exact amount of time on the microwave, such as 1:45 or 0:30. Is there any way I can change this behavior? I've done some Google searches, but I can't seem to get any relevant results. :banghead:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello sporkinator :wave:

When the clock time blinks, turn the "Time" dial to set the hour, press the "CLOCK SET" button again, then turn the "Time" dial to set the minutes and press "CLOCK SET" to save the setting.

I just found this on eHow. This is not your exact same model, but you could try.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, but I already know how to set the clock. I want to be able to enter exact cooking times.

Let's suppose we want to soften butter in the microwave for 8 seconds. We place the butter in the microwave and press "8". However, our microwave assumes we meant 8 minutes. That is the behavior I am trying to change, assuming it is even possible to change it.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if you can do this, but why don't you try hitting 0 (minutes) first, turn the dial and set the seconds to 8?

Just trying to help. I have no idea if I just made any sense!


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

There is no dial to "turn". There are just buttons.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is the a zero button ?? perhaps entering 008 ? I have an extremely old microwave with a dial selector (not digital) so I just take the dial through the minimum time limit (approx 1 minute) so that it will power on when told to, then press the door open button after I think that it has had sufficient time to do what I want .. I appreciate that this doesn't help you in the least however it could well be that as with my unit a minimum time period is required in order to allow it to power on ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just seen that the idea was already passed on .. sorry .. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't find a manual on their site Oster® Appliances - Arepa Makers Blenders Breadmakers Can Openers Deep Fryers Egg Cookers Electric Knives Electric Skillets Food Processors Food Steamers Hand Blenders Hand Mixers Indoor Grills Juicers Rice Cookers Rotisseries Toasters Toaster Ovens 

have you tried contacting them for advice on this problem??


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there a button called Set or something like that? I think after setting the minutes time to 0, if we hit that button, it'll probably move to the seconds side and we can set the seconds.


----------

